# Was fressen Zander ausser Fische ???



## Muckimors (21. Februar 2016)

Hallo Kollegen, 

habt Ihr eigentlich schonmal einen Zander gefangen, der irgendetwas anderes im Magen hatte als andere Beute aus der Friedfischliga ? 

Nen Frosch  ? Ne Maus ? Ne Ratte ? oder was auch immer ? 

Kann da jemand was berichten ? 

Danke und Gruß 

Muckimors


----------



## Trollwut (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was fressen Zander ausser Fische ???*

Ich hatte bisher Krebse. Denke aber, dass die wie jeder andere Raubfisch auch, auch andere Nahrung nehmen, wen sie gerade vorbeikommt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was fressen Zander ausser Fische ???*

Krebse, aber auch mal Würmer oder einen Barsch. 

Ansonsten überwiegend Rotaugen und Lauben. Grundeln hatte noch keiner im Magen, obwohl es die hier seit etwa 2 Jahren gibt.


----------



## feederbrassen (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was fressen Zander ausser Fische ???*

Dosenmais. :q
Wird aber eher nicht zu seiner natürlichen Nahrung gehören,
hatte aber mal einer in seinem Magen den ich gefangen habe.


----------



## fischbär (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was fressen Zander ausser Fische ???*

Es soll Leute geben, die Zander auch schon auf Mais gefangen haben. Und mein erster, jemals im Leben auf einen Wobbler gefangener Fisch war: eine Brasse! Und die war nicht quergehakt.


----------



## thanatos (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was fressen Zander ausser Fische ???*

Im Magen - gefunden,Krebse ,eimal einen Frosch
 gefangen mit -  Tauwurm ,Pferdeegelbündel und ansonsten mit allen Köderfischen bis 22 cm


----------



## Laichzeit (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was fressen Zander ausser Fische ???*

Zander sind, wie so ziemlich alle Raubfische, ab und zu Kannibalen.


----------



## hecht99 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was fressen Zander ausser Fische ???*

Mageninhalt: Krebse, ne Maus, Baby - Hecht und - Zander, 30cm Aal, Katzenwels, sämtliche Barsch- und Weißfischarten.

 auf "außergewöhnliche Köder" gefangen: Mais, Made, Pellet, Semmelflocke, pinker Pop-Up, Wurm


----------



## AnglerHerbert (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was fressen Zander ausser Fische ???*

Fressen tun die ja wirklich einiges, Krebse und kleiner Fische stehen da denke ich ganz oben... Zum Fangen nehme ich Mais oder Maden


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was fressen Zander ausser Fische ???*

Also ich hatte mal einen mit nem Stein im Magen. |bigeyes
 Und der war relativ groß. So die doppelte Größe eines 2€ Stückes. Da der Stein recht rund und flach war, nehme ich mal an das ihn jemand zum Steine pitschen verwendet hat und es wohl nur ein Reflex war. Den Stein habe ich heute noch als Glücksbringer. :q


----------



## Angler9999 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was fressen Zander ausser Fische ???*

Meine Zander die ich gefangen habe, haben meistens Gummi gefressen. Zumindest wollten die das .....
Blech war auch schon dabei und einmal ein DoppelBoilie.


----------



## Colli_HB (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was fressen Zander ausser Fische ???*

Bisher habe ich folgendes im Magen gefunden:
Krabben (Granat), Weissfische, Barsche ,Stinte, Zander, Aale, Grundeln und
Krebse


----------



## hanzz (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was fressen Zander ausser Fische ???*

Gar nichts, Grundeln oder unterdimensionierte Vorfächer mit überdimensionierten Haken.


----------



## Spiker86 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was fressen Zander ausser Fische ???*

Oder der Zander hat den Stein einfach mit weggesaugt
Als er nach dem Fisch schnappte?!


----------



## hanzz (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was fressen Zander ausser Fische ???*



Spiker86 schrieb:


> Oder der Zander hat den Stein einfach mit weggesaugt
> Als er nach dem Fisch schnappte?!


Fische hauen sich auch gern mal Steine rein. Als Vedauungshilfe [emoji6]


----------



## Spiker86 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was fressen Zander ausser Fische ???*

aha verdaungshilfe


----------



## shafty262 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was fressen Zander ausser Fische ???*

Habe auch schon öfter Steine in Zandern gefunden. Ich denke das die durch das Einsaugen mit in den Schlund geraten. Krabben sind auch oft drinn.


----------



## Muckimors (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was fressen Zander ausser Fische ???*

Danke für Eure Antworten. 

Ich frage deshalb, weil es ja auch Frosch- und Mausimitate zu kaufen gibt als Kunstköder. Wollte dann im Sommer mal so in der Dämmerung an der Wasseroberfläche mit einer kleinen Kunstmaus versuchen, ob ich da einen überlisten kann...

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was fressen Zander ausser Fische ???*

Meine fressen sogar Gummifische #6:q
Michi


----------



## Revilo62 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was fressen Zander ausser Fische ???*

... und in der Not frisst der Teufel Fliegen

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## marcellus07 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was fressen Zander ausser Fische ???*

Kumpel hat beim feedern einen auf Maden gefangen! Vom Prinzip kann man ja jeden fisch mit Fliege fangen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rippi (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was fressen Zander ausser Fische ???*



marcellus07 schrieb:


> Kumpel hat beim feedern einen auf Maden gefangen! Vom Prinzip kann man ja jeden fisch mit Fliege fangen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk



Aber keine Riemenfische.

 Allerdings hatte ich noch nie einen Zander mit Riemenfisch im Magen. Manche hatten nichts im Magen, ob sie auch Luft fressen?


----------



## zokker (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was fressen Zander ausser Fische ???*



rippi schrieb:


> ....ob sie auch Luft fressen?



So ein Quatsch, dann müssten die ja ständig pupen. Luft haben die höchstens in der Lunge. Ich kenne mich da aus.


----------



## Revilo62 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was fressen Zander ausser Fische ???*

Zander = Lungenatmer |bigeyes
haben die auch ein Blasloch, wie Moby Dick ?:q

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Laichzeit (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was fressen Zander ausser Fische ???*

Zander fressen Blei und Gummi, das weiß doch jedes Kind. #d
Deshalb reißt man so viele Montagen ab, dass die armen Fische nicht verhungern.


----------



## Lucioperca17 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Was fressen Zander ausser Fische ???*



AnglerHerbert schrieb:


> Fressen tun die ja wirklich einiges, Krebse und kleiner Fische stehen da denke ich ganz oben... *Zum Fangen nehme ich Mais oder Maden*



schon mal beifänge darauf gehabt? 
 ich denke auch das mit den steinen kommt vom einsaugen.
 ich hatte mal einen der hatte eine astverzweigung im magen.also Stöckchen.aber die Verzweigung war locker 3-4cm breit.ob der das einfach so hätte loswerden können? ich hab da meine zweifel...


----------



## germanbrl (2. März 2016)

*AW: Was fressen Zander ausser Fische ???*

Hallo Leute.

 hatte Samstag einen Zander dessen Magen war voll mit Leich.


----------



## Revilo62 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Was fressen Zander ausser Fische ???*



germanbrl schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> hatte Samstag einen Zander dessen Magen war voll mit Leich.



Leich wie Leiche oder Laich wie Fischeier ?
Im Magen ?
Wo Hast Du den denn gefangen, wenn er schon "Leich" im Magen hatte?

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Trollwut (2. März 2016)

*AW: Was fressen Zander ausser Fische ???*



Lucioperca17 schrieb:


> schon mal beifänge darauf gehabt?
> ich denke auch das mit den steinen kommt vom einsaugen.
> ich hatte mal einen der hatte eine astverzweigung im magen.also Stöckchen.aber die Verzweigung war locker 3-4cm breit.ob der das einfach so hätte loswerden können? ich hab da meine zweifel...


Freundlich wie du bist hast du ihn sicher davon befreit[emoji14]


----------



## Frame (2. März 2016)

*AW: Was fressen Zander ausser Fische ???*

Im März hab ich schon Zander an der Oberfläche Krötenlaich aufschlurfen gesehen. Dasss sie auch ne Kröte nahmen konnte ich allerdings nicht beobachten. Der Laich war scheints verlockender.
Steine kommt ab und an mal vor, Kieselsäurenachschub für die Kammschuppen|rolleyes.


----------



## germanbrl (3. März 2016)

*AW: Was fressen Zander ausser Fische ???*

Hallo Revilo !

Natürlich Laich wie Fischeier oder doch Leichen wie tote Fischeier.
Habe ihn in Klein Köris gefangen.
Die Barsche sind so prall mit Laich gefüllt,wenn man sie drückt platzen sie fast.
Ich glaube sie haben teilweise schon abgeleicht,denn es ware sehr kleiner Laich.
Der Zander hatte eine angefressene Schwanzflosse und hat deshalb vielleicht sein Freßverhalten umgestellt.


----------

